# Deputy Sheriff John Mecklenburg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff
John Mecklenburg
Hernando County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Sunday, July 3, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 2 years, 6 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit
Date of Incident: July 3, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Deputy John Mecklenburg was killed in an automobile accident in Pasco County while involved in a vehicle pursuit.

Officers from the Brooksville Police Department had started pursuing a vehicle on U.S. Highway 41 at approximately 4:40 am. Deputies joined in the pursuit and attempted a PIT maneuver on the vehicle. The driver was able to regain control of his vehicle and continued to flee. Deputy Mecklenburg continued to pursuit the vehicle into Pasco County. His vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree near the intersection of Painter Road.

His cruiser caught fire upon impact, but other officers in the pursuit were able to extinguish the flames. He was flown to a hospital in Tampa where he succumbed to his injuries. Another deputy was also injured earlier in the pursuit when his vehicle crashed.

The driver of the vehicle was arrested by members of the Florida Highway Patrol a short time later after being pursued through four counties.

Deputy Mecklenburg was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Hernando County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information
Hernando County Sheriff's Office
18900 Cortez Boulevard
Brooksville, FL 34601

Phone: (352) 754-6830


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP


----------

